# First time not too bad



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Went out of Venice saturday. First time weve been down there. Trailered the boat and went out south pass to a rig in about 400' of water that had the top cut off it, caught several small scamp on diamond jigs about 100' down and a real nice black snapper. Went to a rig about 10 or 12 miles NE of there trolled stretches and had several hits that cmae off, caught 1 blackfin and then jigged up a limit (4) of 35-40 lb amberjacks. Went to the amberjack rig and hung something pulling stretches that we couldnt turn, he broke 130 lb braid, Went to a rig 10-12 miles east of there where the water was beautiful blue and caught 1 yellowfin +/- 40 lbs on a stretch. All in all, we had a good day for never having been there before. The river was COLD (45) and at daylight that ride was freezing. Water out at the easternmost stop was 70 degrees. We'll have to try and do that again. Got the fever bad now. Will post pictures as soon as I learn how.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Now that looks like a good time


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

> Now that looks like a good time


I agree. Nice pic - nice fish. Your right - not bad for the first time.


----------

